# Just Saying Hello To All



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to make a post on the 'new version' of these boards. I must say this new format is really cool. So a little about me. I am 26 years old, I am 6' tall and I weigh about 370 pounds. I live in NYC and I would love to make some new friends from here. I very much enjoy FFA's that like to feed  Everyone seems so nice and well rounded (pun intended). Hope to hear from you out there. Later! ... Jorge


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey* Jorge*! Welcome to the board! :bow: 

You might want to check your pic link hon. It isn't working.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 5, 2005)

I think that should do it Jeannie.


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 5, 2005)

Um, yeah, that did it!! *EDIT*: I hope you didn't take that as an insult! I was just in a state of shock.

*Bring the pic back!*


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 5, 2005)

*Jorge*, PLEASE put your pic back up!!

That was quite an eye-opener!


----------



## loves2laugh (Nov 5, 2005)

hey jorge

nice to see a fellow new yorker on board! welcome!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 5, 2005)

New York In Da House!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 7, 2005)

So where did everyone go? No love for Jorge. I see how it is. BLAH


----------



## It's Just Me (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Jorge & welcome!  *waves*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Jorge...that is quite a picture!  Look forward to seeing more of you around here.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 7, 2005)

I'll always be around. I like these new boards


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow! sexy pic! How could I have missed this one. I'm actually drooling right now  Well anyway, welcome to the board  I've seen your pictures before on a Yahoo club (if I remember it well) and I remember I found you very sexy...
Come on, don't be shy, post some more pictures of your sexy self, so we all can enjoy you..


----------



## missaf (Nov 9, 2005)

Glad to have another New Yorker! All you NYC guys need to get together and have a nice buffet dinner and post before and after pics


----------



## Nikki (Nov 11, 2005)

So....this is where you've been hiding.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm not hiding, I'm too big to hide LOL


----------



## SnapDragon (Nov 11, 2005)

Ye Gads! I like!

Don't know why, but fat guys always seem to look very shapely lying on their backs.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm shapely regardless of laying down or standing. I'm round-tastic!


----------



## orinoco (Nov 16, 2005)

SnapDragon said:


> Ye Gads! I like!
> 
> Don't know why, but fat guys always seem to look very shapely lying on their backs.
> 
> -SnapDragon.


u don't hear too many "Ye Gads!" these days. whatever happened to all those cute old sayings? 

i myself prefer Cor Blimey, although i do get giggled at whenever it accidently slips out.

what other unusual, regional(?) sayings do ppl find amusing?


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 19, 2005)

I've always been a fan of the Boston/New England 'wicked' term. I like that it's in every PIXAR film. 
So where are the FFA's hiding? I'm sure there are more out there


----------



## SnapDragon (Nov 20, 2005)

orinoco said:


> u don't hear too many "Ye Gads!" these days. whatever happened to all those cute old sayings?
> what other unusual, regional(?) sayings do ppl find amusing?



I think that's the first time I've said Ye Gads on the new board. It's better than Oh Shit and Effing 'Ell! And I can't say Oh God like lots of Americans do because I'm a pagan and it would be confusing as to which god I was referring.

When I was young, people used to say 'mint' as in 'your drawing/ computer program/ homework is mint, i.e. really good'. I think Cockneys can get away with Cor Blimey still.

Oh yes, and BigFusionNYC, you look very suave and sleek and sexy in your photograph.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi all! Hope you all had a good Thanksgiving  Mine was pretty cool, lots of fattening foods all around! I was stuffed like a turkey...


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 28, 2005)

This picture was the first thing I saw this morning...what a way to start my day. It looks really sexy! Wow!


----------



## missaf (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, good morning to you too!

Thank you for sharing, that made my day!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. Now all I need is to find a girlfriend that enjoys my roundness.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 18, 2005)

wanted to say hi again to everyone! I didn't have time to check this in a few days but I'm back. Hope Everyone is having a good holiday season! Enjoy and Eat up!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jan 18, 2006)

Where did everyone go? We can't ALL go out for lunch at the same time, who will mind the store?


----------



## Ncprincess4yoiu (Jan 18, 2006)

Right here..... Right here LOL
Not lunchtime yet


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jan 18, 2006)

It's always lunch-time for me. Food!


----------



## Ncprincess4yoiu (Jan 18, 2006)

Everyone is still sleeeeeeeeeeping..........


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

Wakie Wakie!!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Mar 3, 2006)

Anyone alive out there?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 3, 2006)

Yes Alive? 

Busy as ever..

Of course...

Turning into an insane grad student? 

You betcha! 

Hey Jorge how goes it?


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Mar 29, 2006)

Rather well, but my thread seemed to go Kaput for a bit. Hope to make some new friends, hopefully of the FFA Persuassion and such...


----------

